# Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...



## Joachim (24. Nov. 2008)

Hallo auch,

ich hab ab und an bei gebrauchten DSLRs die Angabe gefunden, wieviele Fotos (also Spiegelauslösungen) damit gemacht wurden und meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, das (  welche ) diese oder jene Kamera im Schnitt 100.000 Spiegelauslösungen vertragen kann, bevor da eventuell was zum Service muss ...

  Sagt mir das ich Unrecht habe ... :beeten 

Kann doch nicht sein oder? Weil wenn doch, dann müsste man bei Eday-käufen doch etwas achtsamer sein oder sich die neue Panasonic Lumix G1 mal näher anschauen ...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hi Joachim,

gehört haben wir zwar von der "magischen" Zahl von 100.000 Fotos noch nichts, aber je länger wir uns das durch den Kopf gehen lassen, umso verständlicher klingt es (wobei die Zahl von 100.000 natürlich von uns nicht verifiziert werden kann - auch das Net gibt dazu nix her - zumindest haben wir eben nix dazu gefunden)

Der Spiegel ist ein rein mechanisch funzendes Teil, das in der Führung somit wohl auch einem Verschleiss unterliegt. Funzt die Spiegelsyschronisation nicht mehr perfekt, siehts "düster" aus mit den Fotos  . Insofern macht zumindest eine Kontrolle sicherlich Sinn. 

Bei unserer Canon musste die Spiegelführung incl. Spiegel bereits komplett ersetzt werden (Katzen-Sturzschaden  ). Was genau sie gekostet hat, war detailliert der Rechnung nicht zu entnehmen. Bezahlt haben wir incl. Austausch des Standard-Objektives und einem "grossen Check" 250,-- Euronen. Es dürfte sich somit wohl eher um einen "überschaubaren" Rechnungsbetrag nur für den Spiegel handeln  . 

Interessieren würde uns die Fragestellung aber auch .... hat Jemand anderes von Euch schon mal etwas gehört von der "magischen 100.000" ??


----------



## Conny (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hallo Joachim,

diese magische Zahl ist durchaus real. Wie Ludwig schon schön beschrieben hat, ist jede Spiegelauslösung eine Präzisionsarbeit. Es gibt nicht umsonst soviele Profiteile bei Ebay. 
Ich werde mal suchen gehen. Das interessiert mich auch. Ich habe jetzt erst eine Software gefunden, die meine Spiegelauslösungen anzeigt :crazy


----------



## Conny (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hallo,

dies habe ich bei Canon gefunden:

Widerstandsfähig
Die EOS-1Ds Mark II ist durch das stabile spritzwassergeschützte Magnesiumgehäuse auch unter widrigen Bedingungen einsatzbereit; der Hochleistungsverschluss für bis zu 200.000 Auslösungen ist ebenfalls ausgesprochen solide konstruiert.

Und das ist eine Profikamera!


----------



## Joachim (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Aha, also doch keine sooooo dooofe Frage. 

Also wenn die 1D 200.000 Bilder machen kann, wo landet dann eine 40D oder gar 450D/1000D ? Und was ist mit den Mitbewerbern?

Noch wichtiger: was kostet es tatsächlich das ganze reparieren zu lassen?


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Servus Joachim

Wie Conny schon geschrieben, die 200.000 sind Realität für einen Profibody.
Eine von dir angesprochene 40D kommt vielleicht auf 100.000 Auslösungen (=Annahme). Aber hast du dies schon einmal hochgerechnet.

Sagen wir du machst als "Anlaß-Fotograf" (= Geburtstage, Ostern, Weihnachten, usw) 5.000 Auslösungen pro Jahr. So hält der Verschluß 20 Jahre. Da gibts wahrscheinlich gar keine Ersatzteile mehr dafür (Gewährleistet werden meist 10 Jahre Ersatzteilvorsorge).
Selbst bei 10.000 Auslösungen, wären es auch noch 10 Jahre.

Mit Sicherheit steigst du, aufgrund der techn. Neuerungen nach spätestens 7-8 Jahre auf ein neues Modell um.

Also ist die Frage nach den Auslösungen .......
...... wirklich nur bei Kauf eines gebrauchten Body relevant.

Ich hatte bei meiner Sony Alpha 700 bis zum Verkauf 12.000 Auslösungen (und ich habe nicht gerade wenig fotografiert) in 11 Monaten  .


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sicherheit steigst du, aufgrund der techn. Neuerungen nach spätestens 7-8 Jahre auf ein neues Modell um.



Mir hat mal ein Verkäufer für Unterhaltungselektronik gesagt: das ist heute nicht mehr wünschenswert, das die Produkte so lange halten, weil der Kunde dann ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, wenn er sich neue Technik gönnen will, aber das alte Gerät noch intakt ist. 

Klar macht man heute digital mehr Bilder als früher auf Film, aber 200 000 Bilder... die müssen auch sortiert, bearbeitet und angeschaut werden... das ist echt ne Menge. 

Und wenn die dann getätigt sind, dann wird doch eh das ganze Leben in Echtzeit gespeichert und Fotos von allen Ereignissen aus allen Perspektiven und Blickwinkeln sind jederzeit abrufbar ... - Wer weiss es schon genau wie sich die Technik entwickelt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Hinweis, dass Canon für die 40d 1000000 Auslösungen angibt   Über die Rahmenbedingungen steht da nix   Die meisten Spiegelschäden und Verschlussprobleme werden sicher durch grobe Gewalteinwirkung, Katzenschäden, Sonne und Sand, etc, entstehen.
Als Kaufkriterium würde ich die Auslösungen auch nicht sehen, sondern nur als Kriterium beim Kauf einer gebrauchten Profi-Kamera. Das ist das wohl so wie beim Autokauf mit den Kilometerzählern :crazy :smoki


----------



## Digicat (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Servus Conny



> ich habe einen Hinweis, dass Canon für die 40d 1000000 Auslösungen angibt


ist dir da nicht ein "Vertipper" passiert, sollte es nicht 100.000 heißen  

Denn eine Canon 1DMkIII als Profibody .......


> a new shutter
> rated at 300,000 cycles


Quelle: Seite 6, gleich am Anfang


----------



## Joachim (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

@all
Mir ging es um gebrauchte Bodys - gerade die 40D wird ja auch ab und an nicht ungünstig bei 123 angeboten - daher die Frage und dort waren schon welche mit angegebenen 80.000 Auslösungen ...

@Wolf
Meine erste Digitale war eine Olympus C3030 Zoom für damals glaube 1800 DM . die ist immernoch wie neu, lediglich die Speichermedien sind im Eimer und Ersatz ist mit mindestens 60 Euro zu teuer ...


----------



## Conny (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hallo,

 ab und zu sollte ich meine Brille aufsetzen  da steht wirklich 100.000 Auslösungen!
In den Foren wird von 400-500 € bei defektem Verschluß und 500-600€ bei defektem Spiegelkasten für Profikameras gesprochen. Aber eine Kamera, die 1 Jahr nur rumgelegen hat, würde ich auch nicht kaufen! Diese Teile wollen benutzt werden!


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

Hallo

Die Lebensdauer des Verschlusses hängt auch davon ab wie mit der Kamera umgegangen wurde.  
Einem Bekannten ist der Verschluss schon bei knapp 60.000 Auslösungen kaputt gegangen. 
War eine 20D die auch 100.000 halten.
Ich sehe die Angabe als richtwert wie bei Glühbirnen die Leuchtdauer.
100.000 Auslösungen unter guten Bedingungen.
Wenn man natürlich nur draufhält und den Verschluss mit Serienbildern quält und/oder unter verschiedensten Klimabedingungen fotografiert wird, ist schon klar, dass er das nicht erreicht wird.
Andersrum kann es auch sein das sie unter guten Bedingungen 120.000 Auslösungen oder mehr halten kann, aber wer weiß das vorher schon?

Also wenn ich eine gebrauchte Kamera kaufen würde dann nicht über 50.000 Auslösungen. 
Aber auch nur wenn der Preis stimmt.
Man weiß eben nie wie damit umgegangen wurde.


----------



## Joachim (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mal ne extra dumme Frage zu DSLRs ...*

@Conny
Also bei den Preisen lohnen sich gebrauchte wohl kaum. Auch wenn das bei normal DSLRs "nur" 200 Euro kosten sollte, ist das meist mehr als die Differenz zwischen gebraucht und Neu ...

Also doch auf Panasonic G1 und Nachfolger warten - kein Klickklack, weniger Ärger ... 

In dem Zusammenhang: Es soll ja DSLRs geben, mit denen manche (teils mit Hack-Firmware) sogar Videos aufnehmen - das dürfte für die Mechanik wohl der schnellste Tod sein...


----------

